# Question about writing PE , SE 1 and SE 2



## Vinsanity (Dec 19, 2007)

Can I write PE Civil Structural Depth PM, SE1 and SE2 the same on April 2008?


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 19, 2007)

No, you can't do all three.

you can take both the SE1 and SE2 on the same exam cycle though. I believe that IL is the only place that will do it.


----------



## Vinsanity (Dec 19, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> No, you can't do all three.
> you can take both the SE1 and SE2 on the same exam cycle though. I believe that IL is the only place that will do it.



Thanks Kevo,

Please give me some advise to preapre for PE Struct Depth Pm on April 2008, what books to study..etc..etc

Ok I will do my SE 1 and SE 2 on IL, once I have PE, give me some advise also how to apply there. thanks.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 19, 2007)

The easiest way is to just go to the IL:SE board website and fill out the application to take the exam.

There is a phone number on the app if you need specific help on a section.


----------



## Preparation Hell (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats to all that passed


----------



## Preparation Hell (Dec 21, 2007)

You earned it!!


----------

